# Charter/Travel Insurance



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I chartered for a flotilla in Greece with a company in UK that required "travel" insurance. Actually, the real requirement was medical, including evacuation. I''m more than willing to self-insure for travel and chartering, but for an injury I certainly want essentially no-question coverage outside the US.

I ended up paying a considerable amount of travel insurance that included travel and the flotilla, but quite limited medical coverage.

Since I''m willing to self-insure, is anyone aware of an insurance company that provides shout-term medical coverage on a flotilla orcharter?


----------

